# Video: UK Tuner's Audi TT RS Manages 0-60 MPH in 3.55 Sec & 12.09 Quarter Mile at GTI International



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've run photos of this particular signal green TT RS in the past. Owned by UK tuning firm TTS Roadsport, the car features ECU upgrade and exhaust. That's a conservative list of mods but worth noting when you pair it with the fact that they managed 3.55 seconds 0-60 mph and a 12.09 quarter mile at this year's GTI International.

The below video, circulating around TT discussion forums for a while now, is something we haven't run yet but today seemed appropriate. Audi of America announced that the TT RS will come to the USA and Canada as early as next year and it's reasonable to assume aftermarket tweaks such as this will be rampant. So watch and enjoy the TT RS smoke a C5 RS 6 on the dragstrip and thanks Shomare for the tip/reminder when you posted it in the 6-page deep * TT RS discussion and debate going on in our Car Lounge forum.*


----------

